
Time Is the Ultimate Success, Not Money - magoghm
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/305389
======
TaylorGood
I’ve found that having control of schedule is one of the top things in life.

------
ohiovr
A son of David wrote:

A man may have a hundred children and live many years; yet no matter how long
he lives, if he cannot enjoy his prosperity and does not receive proper
burial, I say that a stillborn child is better off than he.

~~~
cantrip
I have to say I disagree with the son of David.

If a man has a hundred children and lives many years but cannot enjoy his
prosperity, a licensed therapist and possibly medication to deal with
depression would be much preferable to being stillborn.

~~~
ohiovr
Joy cannot be prescribed

~~~
cantrip
If the lack of joy is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain it
absolutely can be prescribed.

Cliche nonsense or outdated Biblical advice actively hurts people in this
case.

~~~
serpix
Chemical imbalance theory still disproven

~~~
cantrip
Definition of a theory is rational explanation that is unproven.

------
steveeakin
Hey I appreciate the share! Really cool of you :)

